# Video of 75 years old Ernest Tuff Deadlifting 215kg yesteday



## felix42 (Feb 23, 2014)

This is a video of my training partner 75 years old Ernest Tuff deadlifting 215kg winning the u105kg m4 class the NIFPA Northern Ireland Deadlift Championships yesteday a New Record for his class.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5Td4kErmfs


----------



## solidassears (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Gracieboy (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow!! Very nice!


----------



## felix42 (Feb 23, 2014)

solidassears said:


> Awesome!!!!!



I will let Ernest know you liked his lift.


----------



## felix42 (Feb 23, 2014)

Gracieboy said:


> Wow!! Very nice!



I will let Ernest know you liked his lift.


----------



## Mccringleberry (Feb 23, 2014)

That's inspirational.  He made it look easy.  I can only hope to be able to still pull 215 at 75.


----------



## felix42 (Feb 25, 2014)

Mccringleberry said:


> That's inspirational. He made it look easy. I can only hope to be able to still pull 215 at 75.



I will let Ernest know you liked his lift.


----------



## RickRock. (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow! My respect to this lad!


----------



## felix42 (Mar 1, 2014)

RickRock. said:


> Wow! My respect to this lad!



Thanks I will let Ernest know you liked his lift.


----------

